# Pastoral Theology and Expository Preaching Videos



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 9, 2017)

I'm going to be posting a number of short, concise, biblical pastoral theology videos as exhortations that I think are highlighted in most of the best pastoral theology books. They will run between 2 minutes and 4 minutes. They will cover a variety of topics.

The purpose is to encourage a biblical pastorate, that in turn encourages biblical preaching, than in turn may spark biblical revival through the pulpit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BG (Jan 9, 2017)

Good stuff, looking forward to more.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 9, 2017)

Thanks brother. More on the way...


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 13, 2017)

The pastor is 1 in 1000. Perkins' is great on this point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 17, 2017)

Ministers are actually quite scarce.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 23, 2017)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BG (Jan 24, 2017)

I am surprised more people are not commenting. It is a much needed message.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 24, 2017)

BG said:


> I am surprised more people are not commenting. It is a much needed message.



I'm in agreement. It's even generally silent on the Facebook pages where I'm posting them.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 30, 2017)




----------



## BG (Jan 30, 2017)

These just get better and better


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 31, 2017)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 2, 2017)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 6, 2017)

Is your pastoral ministry successful?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 7, 2017)

The Calling of the Ministry has 7 parts. Here is part 1.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 9, 2017)

Part 2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 10, 2017)

Part 3


----------



## KSon (Feb 10, 2017)

Matthew, these are excellent--well made and edifying. I just emailed a link to the APM page to a church in search of a minister. These videos will be a great service to them. Thank you for blessing Christ's church in this way.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 11, 2017)

Thank you brother. I hope to post about 25 on the office and call, then another series on sermon preparation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2017)

Really enjoying these! It's wonderful to reflect on the gravity of the pastoral calling.


----------



## joebonni63 (Feb 12, 2017)

This great stuff Thanks a ton Dr Matt also you have a great voice that really helps in my case makes want to take notes so that's half the battle lol but really happy you made this series.

I have just linked in to your youtube channel that's awesome too.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 12, 2017)

Andy Duncan said:


> Really enjoying these! It's wonderful to reflect on the gravity of the pastoral calling.



Thanks brother. I think the breadth of material that is out there in some biblically solid pastoral work is a great help to those in the ministry, and those seeking it. Creating "cliff notes" of them has been a pleasure and a good reminder for myself as well.



joebonni63 said:


> This great stuff Thanks a ton Dr Matt also you have a great voice that really helps in my case makes want to take notes so that's half the battle lol but really happy you made this series.
> 
> I have just linked in to your youtube channel that's awesome too.



I'm glad you like them and hope they continue to be a help! The YouTube channel reflects the same information on my Vimeo channel. Vimeo tends to have better quality if you want to look there instead of YouTube.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 15, 2017)

This is an awesome teaching by William Perkins on the renewal of Isaiah's commission to the ministry.


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 16, 2017)

"It's a sin to bore people with the word of God." Right on, right on. These video's really bring the heat. I'm still reflecting on the scarcity of ministers video. But sadly, any time on the puritanboard entails me not being able to study for the 38 hours per day required from "the minister in his study" video.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 16, 2017)

Andy Duncan said:


> "It's a sin to bore people with the word of God." Right on, right on. These video's really bring the heat. I'm still reflecting on the scarcity of ministers video. But sadly, any time on the puritanboard entails me not being able to study for the 38 hours per day required from "the minister in his study" video.



Glad you like the heat. There's more to come.

38 hours a day is a _really long day._

But, it may be manageable as one thinks about the gravity_ of the pulpit and what is actually transpiring there. _As I said in the other thread on how long it takes to create a sermon, if a minister has 2 sermons to prepare, and a lesson of some sort, outside of any other exhortations and such, seminary "said" for every 1 minute you preach, you study an hour. I find personally that an hour is bit excessive "for me". That is determined by a number of other factors for each individual minister (health, intellect, zeal, piety, etc.) I generally think that 30 minutes for every 1 minute is more in line for me with that needs to be accomplished. So a sermon takes me about 23-24 hours if I'm preaching a 45 minute sermon. Sometimes less depending upon the passage and what material is already ingrained in my head. That does not include the time I spend musing over it after I think its "finished."

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 18, 2017)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> Glad you like the heat. There's more to come.
> 
> 38 hours a day is a _really long day._
> 
> But, it may be manageable as one thinks about the gravity_ of the pulpit and what is actually transpiring there. _As I said in the other thread on how long it takes to create a sermon, if a minister has 2 sermons to prepare, and a lesson of some sort, outside of any other exhortations and such, seminary "said" for every 1 minute you preach, you study an hour. I find personally that an hour is bit excessive "for me". That is determined by a number of other factors for each individual minister (health, intellect, zeal, piety, etc.) I generally think that 30 minutes for every 1 minute is more in line for me with that needs to be accomplished. So a sermon takes me about 23-24 hours if I'm preaching a 45 minute sermon. Sometimes less depending upon the passage and what material is already ingrained in my head. That does not include the time I spend musing over it after I think its "finished."



That really cuts into the time I have to lead various "movements"!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 18, 2017)

Only God can make a minister.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 20, 2017)

Clarity on being called to the Ministry.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 21, 2017)

Its so important - the pastoral life is a life of consecration.


----------



## Jeremy Ivens (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you, Brother McMahon. 
I've loaded myself on your books and they have helped me tremendously!!!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 21, 2017)

Jeremy Ivens said:


> Thank you, Brother McMahon.
> I've loaded myself on your books and they have helped me tremendously!!!



I'm so glad! May the Lord be gracious to you in all your studies!


----------



## BG (Feb 22, 2017)

Another home run


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 23, 2017)

How earnest are you in the ministry?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 24, 2017)

The need for Divine influence in the ministry. It should be sought after heartily.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 25, 2017)

How do you as a minister "influence" the congregation?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 27, 2017)

The pastor is required, as the apostles demonstrated by example, to go house to house.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 1, 2017)

Oops. Wrong video. See below.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 2, 2017)

The sick, bereaved, aged and young in Pastoral Visitation.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 6, 2017)

The minister exists to equip the body for ministry.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 7, 2017)

Dealing with the second part of the Pastoral Office - Prayer.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 11, 2017)

Prayer is something the Pastor should be gifted at. His eminent piety should have an effect on the prayer meeting to bring the people to the throne of grace boldly in his prayers.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 21, 2017)

What are common problems at the Prayer Meeting that Ought to be corrected?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 23, 2017)

How can you pray in an excellent manner in the prayer meeting?


----------



## KSon (Mar 25, 2017)

Matthew, 

I cannot tell you how many uses these videos have found in my life and in my pastorate. Thank you again for devoting the time you have to making them. They are immensely profitable.


----------



## BG (Mar 27, 2017)

Very few ministers commenting on this thread that is puzzling.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 27, 2017)

KSon said:


> Matthew,
> 
> I cannot tell you how many uses these videos have found in my life and in my pastorate. Thank you again for devoting the time you have to making them. They are immensely profitable.



Thank you for that encouragement. I'm so glad they are useful to you. I hope they continue to be a blessing. This series ends at #34.

I've started working on a series on expository preaching. Taking the best biblical information from the best works. That will come soon.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 27, 2017)

Cultivating public pastoral prayer through personal piety.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 28, 2017)

Furthering pastoral work among those young.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Mar 29, 2017)

Work among the poor through the church.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 3, 2017)

Pastoral Work among the session.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 6, 2017)

The last one in this series. The pastor among the higher courts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Apr 6, 2017)

A wonderful collection. Thanks for making these available, Matthew.


----------



## arapahoepark (Apr 8, 2017)

Perhaps I missed some but, have you thought about doing some regarding counseling/cases of conscience?


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 9, 2017)

arapahoepark said:


> Perhaps I missed some but, have you thought about doing some regarding counseling/cases of conscience?



That would be a great topic. Consider it under consideration. But, before that, --Expository Preaching. *We need more solid, biblical preachers today.*


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 9, 2017)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> A wonderful collection. Thanks for making these available, Matthew.



Thanks brother - I hope they are a help!


----------

